# Starter Plant Pack for Beginners?



## Envykatt (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi!
My name is emily and I just started my fish tank up again after a long while of no use. I am in college though & plants here are overpriced. Would anyone be willing to send me some plants? Nothing insane. Just one or two shoots or sprouts?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

some great deals can be found here.................

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?liveplants


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

I have Egeria Nanas, which is very hardy, and I have to "mow" periodically. Not sure how to ship plants, though... I guess it really depends on your location, and I think I might know how to make it work.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Where is here? Plants are pretty easy to ship when the weather is moderate (not too hot or cold). A sealed bag will keep them moist (don't ship water, just wet) in a padded envelope and a stamp. We've had freezing temps overnight here in Atlanta, but it should be warmer soon. 

Plant prices in stores are nuts, but look for a local "aquarium society". Plants are often cheap and plentiful in clubs and people will tell you how to care for them. I just bid $1 on any auction plant, throw it in a tank, and see what lives. 

You can use some non-aquatic plants if you let them grow out of the tank (emmersed). It will look funny, but cutting of pothos or bamboo will help the water quality and last months and should be free to snitch from a houseplant. Discard any plant when the stem gets soft/mushy.


----------



## Envykatt (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm in Livingston Alabama. I've searched for an aquarium society several times already and found none. But yea if any of ya'll are willing to put some shoot offs in a ziplock bag (I knew a guy that put a damp papertowel around the plants too) and ship em here that'd be awesome. I'm not worried about if not all of them make it. I just set up a smaller tank for plants to grow out in somewhat.


----------

